
Why You Must Embrace Rejection to Succeed - naish
http://foundread.com/2008/04/18/why-you-must-embrace-rejection-to-succeed/
======
donw
Not just rejection, but failure. It's not how we succeed that defines us, but
how we crash and burn. Those that get up, no matter how many times they are
beaten down, are the ones that eventually succeed. Those who give up are the
true failures.

~~~
dennykmiu
donw - I absolutely agree. It is all about getting up and ride again. I
dedicate an entire chapter to my dad "who taught me how to ride a bicycle".

<http://www.lovemytool.com/blog/2007/10/riding-a-bike.html>

~~~
donw
I am loathe to click on a link to a site titled 'Love My Tool'... :)

~~~
dennykmiu
I know, I get that a lot. I live in San Francisco so if the site doesn't work
for an "online community for network monitoring TOOLS", I have other plans.

------
asillyusername
you gotta learn how to die-ie-ie / if you ever want to be alive.

------
okeumeni
Loved this article!

------
freax
Don't count yourself out. It sounds so trite, but do you realize how often you
already do it? Not just in start-ups, but everything: Do you not talk to that
girl/boy because you don't want to _bother_ them, or think they'll say no? If
you're not convinced you're worthwhile, how will you convince anyone else? Are
you so concerned with being _right_ that you won't let yourself become
_absolutely certain_ of your own success because "there are no absolutes"? Are
you worried that if someone takes a chance on you, you'll let them down? Does
that worry _stop_ you?

Most people _stop even trying_ and take _themselves_ out of contention!

Rejections are like points. There's a secret magic number you need to collect,
and then you succeed.

------
freax
As a side note, this article made me check out the resume of the author of
that essay it references. Started college at 12? Graduated at 17 with a double
BS in CoSci and Physics? University Medal in CoSci? All sorts of scholarships
and awards. And yet rejected by YC.

That's a pretty glaring big data point that says YC's claim about choosing
people, not ideas is junk. They probably didn't even read her resume because
they don't spend enough time on the applications, which is still an indictment
of their selection process. If you habitually make decisions in the absence of
vital information you end up screwing the pooch.

If I were an investor I'd bet on that one for sure. Not even an interview?!?

~~~
donw
Being a child prodigy, and excelling in school, doesn't necessarily make her a
good bet as an entrepreneur, however amazingly talented she might be. Or, YC
might have missed the boat big-time on this one, and she's going to go off and
found the next Google. No selection process is perfect, people make mistakes,
and one data point does not a trend make.

~~~
freax
> _doesn't necessarily make her a good bet as an entrepreneur, however
> amazingly talented she might be._

Yes, yes it does make her a good _bet_. If you are _betting_ , bet on people
with immense talent and drive.

Who else are you going to bet on, people with far less talent and drive? I
think you're confusing "good bet" with " _guaranteed_ to be more successful".

> _No selection process is perfect_

Yes, but there's a huge gulf between "almost perfect" and "woefully
inadequate" when it comes to not being perfect. YC is closer to the latter
just due to the _lack of time_ they spend on the process.

> _and one data point does not a trend make._

Correct -- but it's one _more_ data point. There are multiple others from
reports here. For example, YC not looking at demos; or asking questions that
indicate they didn't bother to read or understand the application. Plus when
you see some of the schlock they've funded it's clear something's broken.

~~~
run4yourlives
No it doesn't. It makes her a good bet to go get another masters or PHD, but
being an entrepreneur is a completely different skill set. While her
accomplishments are grand in their own right, they're also rather focused.

There's nothing in and of itself on the resume that shows that she's had to
work to overcome a default, or has experience building a company, or that she
can think on her feet, for example. Although she may in fact possess these
skills, I wouldn't take them as a given simply because she has a lot of book
smarts.

~~~
freax
> _but being an entrepreneur_

Means you need people who can actually _do_ shit. If you need people with
business experience then a program that connects you with investors makes
perfect sense. Investors need people like her. Thus the rejection was a
mistake.

> _or has experienced building a company_

Neither did Google! That's why you partner with investors who have experience.
Duh!

> _or that she can think on her feet, for example._

Really bad example in this case.

> _I wouldn't take them as a given_

A given?!? What is a "given" in a _venture_?!?

You're making the same mistake with "good bet" when you really mean
"guarantee".

~~~
run4yourlives
freax, I don't know you, but given your responses to this and that other
thread, I would highly suggest that if you're looking to be successful, you
should put some of that emotional response that you're directing towards me
into positive action for your venture.

There are many people on this forum that will be there to help you in the
future, but if you catch a name as a person who is a little to sharp to quip
with pure emotion, they will have second thoughts.

It's not a big deal, and it's not personal - don't make it so.

Cheers.

~~~
dennykmiu
run4yourlives - I agree with you. Everyone has a plan until they get into the
ring. It is always best to preserve dry powder for the real fight. Being
constructive and making allowance for other people's opinion go a long way in
this business.

